# BMw G23 Grill replacement



## ioan.bercea (9 mo ago)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know how to replace the grill on BMW G23?
At BMW service they said the bumper needs to come off for grill replacement and they charge 200 EUR...


----------



## CstefG23 (11 mo ago)

I change my grill , just put masking tape arround to protect the paint from bumper , han i put pieces of kind of kreditcard plastic arround between gril and bumper , then make a hard pul , but gentle . i think i started on the underside . Putting back is verry difficult on the top just under the emblem the plastic bend inwards , you have to put something behind to hold is steady, as the clip can clic in again . tip buy first the gril then you see where the clips and notges are.
i have buyed mine here : https://www.baum-bmwshop24.de/bmw-zubehoer/4er/exterieur/


----------

